# 5 Things to Know Before Going to Music College



## wordflute (Sep 14, 2012)

Just thought as a first post I could get everyones advice on preping for music college, I just saw this funny post and thought it could be a great question to ask. 
5 Things to Know Before Going to Music College


----------

